# Larry Mangone?



## dpkempo (Jul 10, 2007)

I am looking for the whereabouts of Master Larry Mangone.  I had received some info about him from Lawdog (thank you ) on a different site.  There seems to be more members here. I'm hoping that someone can help.  He was one of my instructers of Tai Chi and SKK many years ago.  I used to travel from Long Island to Brockton, Mass to train under him on a weekly basis until my schedule changed.  I haven't seen him in over 9 years.  I would like to drop him a note and see if he is well and let him know how I am doing. I would appreciate any info.

Thank you
Dominick Panetta


----------



## LawDog (Jul 10, 2007)

dpkempo,
The last time that I communicated with Larry he stated that both he and his wife were retired now. They are now keeping a low profile. I will relay your message to him.


----------



## dpkempo (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you, I would really appreciate it.  If it is okay with him to get his address so I can send him a picture of my kids.  I would like to put him on my xmas list.  He was at my wedding but we lost touch before I had children.  You can send me an email or give me call.  Whatever you prefer. When you do speak to him tell him that Dominick and Joe(my cousin) say hello.

Thank you again


----------



## Josh Oakley (Aug 15, 2008)

Apparently he's going to be teaching USSD instructors some Tai Chi in the coming weeks.


----------



## marlon (Aug 15, 2008)

Josh Oakley said:


> Apparently he's going to be teaching USSD instructors some Tai Chi in the coming weeks.


 

i am not sure if it deserves its own thread but does it not seem like many many kempo people do taichi...especially the higher the ranking?  Does anyone care to speculate why?

Marlon


----------

